# منتديات الاستشارات > منتدى أعضاء هيئة التدريس > مكتب أ.د غنام محمد غنام >  أثر سقوط الدعوي الجنائية علي المده المسقطة للعقوبة

## سمير الغنام

أثر سقوط الدعوي الجنائية علي المده المسقطة للعقوبة 
   أ.د. غنام محمد غنام

  السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
  أرجو من سيادتكم الأفاده  في:

  (1) في جنحة مباشرة شيك بدون رصيد تأيد الحكم ضد المتهم (غيابيا) في معارضة أول درجة بتاريخ 20/2/2005
  (2) صدر ضده حكم  مماثل غيابيا بتاريخ 1/6/2006 (محضر) و لم يعارض.

السؤال 
  (1) أذا كانت العقوبه في الحاله الأولي قد سقطت بمضي المده (5 سنوات) ... وأذا كانت الدعوي الجنائية في الحاله الثانية قد سقطت بمضي المده (3 سنوات) فهل صدور الحكم الثاني (الغيابي) يقطع سريان مدة الحالة الأولي ؟؟ (مادة531 فى غير مواد المخالفات تنقطع المدة أيضا ، إذا ارتكب المحكوم عليه فى خلالها جريمة من نوع الجريمة المحكوم عليه من أجلها أو مماثلة لها)

  (2) هل يجوز أنهاء الحالتين بالأنقضاء أمام النيابة أم لابد من الجلسات علما بأن المتهم يرفض المثول أمام القاضي (خائف)
  (3) وما هي الأجراءات الواجب أتباعها ؟
و تقبلوا سيادتكم  فائق الأحترام و التقدير؛

----------

